# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Më është mërzitur jeta

## Mona

Nje nder arsyet qe me beri te regjistrohem ne forum eshte sepse kam dicka qe po me shqeteson shume kohet e fundit.  UNE E URREJ JETEN TIME.  NGANJEHRE me duket sikur cdo gje ne jeten time shkon per se mbrashti.  Asgje nuk me gezon.  Kam pasur ca debate te medha ne familjen time keto kohet e fundit dhe me duket sikur ato debate nuk do zgjidhen me dhe s'kane mbarim. Me duket sikur  une kam filluar te fikem ngadale, as nuk me hahet as pihet vetem dua te qaj gjithe diten dhe ashtu bej.
Nuk di cfare te bej te me kaloje kjo merzi apo keto dite qe po me shkaterojne .?!

----------


## korçar

e kush nuk e ka provuar kete, njehere ne jeten e tij...

megjithate Mona, mos u merzit! se a e di si thote nje shprehje popullore:"MBAS SHIUT DEL DIELLI"!

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Ohhh mona i feel so sorry sweety!
Mos u merzit motra, jeta per asnje nuk eshte aq e bukur sa mendohet, te gjithe kemi probleme, halle familjare, gjera qe na shqetesojne, por jemi ne qe e perjetojme kete jete te perzier me vuajtje dhe dhimbje. 
When u don't have what u want, is time to start wanting what u have hun! Te uroj gjithe te mirat, dhe mos u merzit. Everything will be just fine !!

----------


## cristal

Mona dhe mua me vjen shume keq dhe e te keshilloj te shpenzosh me shume kohe ketu ne forum se mbase ti paksojme pak hallet..........mos e lesho veten kaq shume edhe sikur yr life really sucks serisht ju duhet ta flini mendjen dhde mundohuni te thoni te kunderten ........gjithcka e ka nje zgjidhje ne kete bote...........nuk je as e para dhe as e fundit..............te uroj fate dhe leri merzit per ato qe i kan qejf............me respekt cristal :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MISTRECE22

mona, kjo gjendje qe po perjeton ti momentalisht, quhet depresion, ose nje forme e tij. dhe nuk e quajta kot, gjendje momentale,sepse jam e sigurt qe do te kaloje. se kur, asaj nuk i dihet. dihet vetem qe, ti mund te ndikosh shume ne gjendjen tende, dhe pse tani ndihesh e pafuqishme. ty te mungon optimizmi. ate, duhet te gjesh fuqine qe e ke akoma diku thelle ne shpirtin tend dhe tja ushqesh vetes. nuk e tha keq korcari "mbas shiut lind dielli". une mbas atij parimi mundohem te eci dhe pse nga nje here, duket sikur shiu nuk do te pushoje kurre.
por nuk pajtohem me mendimin e cristalit, qe te keshillon te kalosh sa me shume kohe ne forum. per mendimin tim, ne gjendjen qe je ti, kjo do te te mbyllte ne vetvete. ti ke nevoje per kontakte reale.
dil moj vajze, argetohu, pse jo dhe dehu, shijoje rinine. dhe nqs. ndjen nevojen te qash, qa. te pastrohet shpirti ashtu.
dhe mendo, nuk je e vetmja ne bote qe ndihet keshtu.

ps. me fal se nuk doja te dilja si pseudo psikolloge, por te flas nga eksperienca. e di shume mire se cfare perjeton tani se e kam perjetuar dhe vete, si cdo kush tjeter. jane gjera qe i perkasin natyres se njeriut. jane gjera qe kalojne.

good luck

----------


## Puhiza

Mona, 

thuaj vetes qe je me e mira ne bote dhe se je me e rendesishmja... 
Mos e caj shume koken per ate qe te thone te tjeret
Ndertoje jeten ashtu sic do vete 
Ki kurajo per ti pranuar te tjeret sidomos familjen...eshte nje pike e dobet per te gjithe ne shqiptaret...kurre mos prit te te kuptojne...vetem mendo sa e shkurter eshte jeta dhe nuk ia vlen te mbushesh mendjen e botes..
Dil dhe jeto Mona...perqafo jeten...

----------


## Mona

Fjalet e mira ka nevoje cdo njeri ti degjoje aq me teper nga njerez qe nuk te njohin dhe e thojne pa interes.
Edhe une si juve mendoj qe te harroj shume gjera qe me shqetesojne dhe te dal e te gezoj jeten time, por njeriu ka dhe detyrime ndaj familjes, prinderve, vellezerve, motrave apo tjeterkujt.  Nuk e di cfare ka menduar Zoti per mua, por di vetem se cdo qelize e trupit tim me eshte fikur, as nuk kam me dashuri dhe as urrejtje ne zemrem time me duket sikur dhe zgjuar jam akoma fjetur.
I don't know, i mean i know i just don't know how to get there right now. GOD help us !

----------


## MISTRECE22

mona, me vjen keq qe ndodhesh akoma ne ate gjendje.
nuk ke ndo nje njeri te afert ne rrethin familjar apo shoqeror, te cilit mund ti shprehesh lirisht? kjo do te te ndihmonte shume dhe sikur ai personi, thjesht vetem te te degjonte.
pastaj, nuk ke pse defrimin qe te keshillojme, ta besh te varur nga detyrimet familjare. keto jane dy gjera qe nuk e perjashtojne njera tjetern.
sic e the dhe vete, ti ndihesh bosh tani dhe ai boshlleku te vret shume. prandaj duhet te gjesh dicka qe ta mbushesh shpirtin. qofte kjo dhe nje hobi dhe nje dicka, te ciles i perkustohesh me deshire. e di qe vetmia, te pelqen, te pelqen ne kuptimin qe ne nje fare menyre, ti i shijon ato momentet kur je vetem dhe qan. por nuk eshte e keshillueshme. mos u mbyt ne keqardhje per veten sepse me beso, e ke forcen te shpetosh.
asnje nga ne, nuk e di thelbin e problemit tend. mbase ate nuk e di as ti. keshtu qe ne mund te te japim vetem kurajo per te mos e leshuar veten dhe te ndajme me ty eksperiencat tona. por nqs. gjendja te duket me gjithe mend pa rrugezgjidhje, atehere mos nguro te kerkosh ndihme profesionale. provo njehere nje terapi.

----------


## Puhiza

Si je sot Mona?

----------


## ermali

Me vjen shum keq moj Mona por mos harro se nuk je e vetme
me te tilla probleme secili prej nesh perplaset c'do dite, prandaj nuk duhet te dorzohesh aq lehte.
une do te kshilloja qe te marresh dhe te lexosh nje roman te  bukur,  dhe shume shpejt  duke e gjetur veten aty, do te kuptosh se jeta eshte e bukur.
dont give up!

----------


## ENISS

Ke bere shume mire qe je regjistruar ne forum Mona. Eshte nje menyre per tu lehtesuar e per ta shprehur se sa keq ndihesh.

se a e di si thote nje shprehje popullore:"MBAS SHIUT DEL DIELLI"! 
dikush me siper permendi kete shprehje, eshte shume e spikatur dhe te duhet te besosh se keshtu ndodh vertet  :buzeqeshje: 

take care

----------


## tironci-m

mona,ndoshta duhej te te pyesja me pare se cfare moshe ke.po ma mer mendja se je ne moshen e adoleshences apo jo?Tani jo se jemi nanjicik me te medhenj ne te tjeret dhe te te japim mend ty tashi kupton ,po thjesht e ndjej si per detyre te te them se jane gjera qe ndodhin ne jete dhe ndoshta po te pyesesh dhe shume shoke apo shoqe te moshes tende ma mer mendja se do zbulosh me habi se dhe ata apo ato kane kaluar ne keto faza te veshtira te jetes.Ma mer mendja se per ty eshte e njohur shprehja se jeta eshte nje rruge me pengesa nga marteniteti gjer ne varreza.Po thjesht desha te dija se cfare te ka ndodhur qe te ka trishtuar kaq shume.Mund te na e thuash?

----------


## malli

Mona njeriu kalon te keqia dhe te mira
por ne duhet te jemi te forte dhe ti perballojme ato si do qofshin
zoti qofte me ty
love malli

----------


## Mina

Mona, kurre mos e thuaj me ate qe shpreh ne teme sepse nuk perfiton vecse humbet! Jeta eshte lufte e dashur dhe i zoti eshte ai qe triumfon! Jeten duhet ta jetosh si  gjithe te tjeret, eshte e drejta jote! Mos e persekuto veten deri ne kete pike! Gjeje veten ku te mundesh! Une mendoj qe duhet te jepesh pas gjerave qe te falin kenaqesi! De degjosh muzike, te bisedosh me nje shoqe, te shetisesh ne ajer te paster etj. (une nuk i di preferencat e tua, ). Mona tipat e ndjeshem jane te dobet perballe jetes por duhet te kerkosh forcen dhe ajo gjendet vetem brenda teje! Ben mire te keshillohesh me ndonje psikiater sepse mund te jesh me neuroze dhe nese nuk kurohesh ajo mbetet vater dhe me vone gjendja do te jete e renduar dhe serioze! Eshte me e lehte te kurosh neurozen sesa depresionin! Kam nje kerkese : Me jep fjalen qe do te ndryshosh?

----------


## vana

Hey Mona, mos u bej merak, cdo gje rregullohet me kalimin e kohes 1 dhe me deshiren dhe forcen personale!!!!
Jeta eshte nji dhe te lutem cmoje sa e ke nen kontrollin tat, jemi njerez, dhe jeta i ka momentet e mira dhe te keqia, sepse po te ishin vetem gjerat pozitive do tu bente monotona, prandaj gezoje dhe mos mendo shume per cfar te ndodh!!!!!

I send u lot of hugs!

----------


## Mona

"Pas shiut, del dielli"  e besoj kete gje, por mana te keqen qe po kalojne kaq shume muaj qe ky "diell" nuk ka dalur akoma.  Po kur do dali?  Kur do ta gezoj jeten nese nuk e gezoj tani ne kete moshe te rinise? Mundohem gjithmone te luftoj per jeten dhe lumturine time, por kur nuk te plotesohet ajo qe deshiron si te behet te shkosh perpara.

----------


## fotografisti

HI   MONA 
Mos u merzite ,kaloje me te qeshur ,mer nje video meTOMY LEE .
do te qashe nga te qeshurit dhe besoj do ndihesh me mire diten tjeter .te uroj shendet fotg

----------


## Jeans-boy

Merzitja eshte e kote.Do te vije dita kur ti te kujtosh mendimet qe te bredhin ne tru  sot dhe do te thuash:sa budallaqe paskam qene.
Mblidhe veten dhe jepi fund dobesise.

----------


## xhilda

me vjen shume keq per ty mona por duhet ti mendosh gjerat te lehta ne menyre qe te kalojne te mendosh po sikur te ishe e semure larg teje por duhet ta mendosh sepse e dashur ka miliona njerez qe vuajne dhe e vetmja gje qe deshirojne eshte te jene mire pra gezoje jeten se nuk eshte aq e gjate sa duket po te duash mund te flasim bashke se edhe une kam vuajtur te uroj gjithe te mirat 

dhe sa per disa keshilla me siper qe kane dhene eshte mire qe ti terheqin me vjen shume keq qe mendojne ne ate menyre.

----------


## Mona

Ate me siper e kam shkruar tek nje shoqja ime.

Xhilda ashtu eshte, pra me mire te jesh m pak halle sesa e semure, por dhe keto halle nuk dine te kalojne kurre.  Do te kisha shume deshire te flisja me ty.

----------

